# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 12.04.2015 - 19.04.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *120*, суммарный объем: *7482* мб Извлечено файлов: *5282*, суммарный объем: *13403* мб Признаны легитимными: *3271* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *96*, в частности:
 c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.dj, карантин BD7EF62E3E3C8E161A864ED328F19944 c:usersivanappdataroamingacestreamenginelibctools.  dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.fqfi, карантин BA5B1C4DAC7D2E4409FA6BF2CBBFE620 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WProtManager.an, карантин FE33FEC8659D9A864B26F29BAF3CFA9A c:documents and settingsadminapplication datacppredistx86.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.xys, карантин DAB904B41FEC84ABA6FADDFA29AB0375 c:userskostyaappdataroamingmozillafirefoxprofilesu  cqdyypm.defaultpluginslibtsplayercore.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.fqfi, карантин 6C7428DF2DF9260603B71AF8C67F570D c:userskostyaappdataroamingmozillafirefoxprofilesu  cqdyypm.defaultpluginslibtsplayer.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.fqfi, карантин 6C7428DF2DF9260603B71AF8C67F570D c:usersдмитрийappdataroamingwindows updatezn2tsgz03qrp.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Androm.gjhv, карантин 04E561170ADFC727B7445665F5D8BDC0 c:usersдмитрийappdatalocalsystemdirnethost.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.Agent.dkjr, карантин 04E561170ADFC727B7445665F5D8BDC0 c:usersдмитрийappdataroamingwindows update5hoezikzn2yv.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Androm.gjhv, карантин 04E561170ADFC727B7445665F5D8BDC0 c:usersuserappdataroamingusfydtt3g3.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.fhy, карантин B6B96A7DC2D32C97DA7CF8696F99C466
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *2*, в частности:
 c:iexplore.bat - Trojan.Win32.StartPage.frep, карантин FE33FEC8659D9A864B26F29BAF3CFA9A Ожидают классификации: *1915*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

